# AUTO TURBO CARS.......



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

would you buy a auto-turbo car??? are they much fun??

im looking at a R34 but the only thing is tthat its an AUTO.....does that mean a triptronic????


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

why an auto if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

well its the only thing i could find in my price range right now!!!! i thought it would at least be a trip-tronic!!

i guess that means auto-turbo cars are a NO NO?????


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I have two


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

would you recommend it????


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Auto-Turbo cars can be a lot of fun but like all autos they love their fuel! If you're looking for something that is simple to drive and easy to be in on a daily basis mile after mile then yes. If you also want something to suprise the adjacent at the lights then yes why not. But if you're looking for real 'grab it by the neck' performance then go with a manual


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

it will be my weekend car as i work in the centre of london!! n to be honest i dont rag my cars about....i like to drive casually!!! i want it to sound nice....nice dump valve noise n stuff!!! could i get that??


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

I like them so much I ripped out the five-speed and fitted a three-speed auto.


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

wow ok!!! thats swaying me abit!!!


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's the shifter in place. It didn't have the console around it at the time as it was a work in progress. It's mounted on an angle to make it easier to reach when strapped in.


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

its that easy for a conversion??????


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

SENSASIAN said:


> wow ok!!! thats swaying me abit!!!


He's using it for a drag racing not a normal street performance usage and its not an auto like they come factory with Skylines


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

back to square one


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

The point of the matter is this. In the traffic light grand prix, a well set up auto Skyline will demolish a manual one every day of the week. On the circuit is another story.

If you buy an R34 with a 4-speed auto (RE401A I think - could be a variant in the 34's), it'll be smooth, easy to drive, quick when you want it to and easy to maintain.

If I was buying a dedicated street car I'd have an auto (or something that shifted automatically) everyday.

(The above conversion was a piece of piss to do as well. The box I used is a damn sight smaller and lighter than the 5-speed too.


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

ok well do contact me of any cheap R34s flying about!!! £7k is my budget!!!


----------

